# Đại lý bán máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh uy tín, giá thấp hơn thị trường



## truchailongvan (4/2/21)

*Đại lý chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh uy tín nhất HCM*

Khi thiết kế cho căn hộ thì nội thất là một trong những vấn đề quan trọng hàng đầu mà chủ hộ cần quan tâm, việc lắp đặt máy lạnh sao cho phù hợp cũng là một vấn đề thiết yếu. Một căn hộ có 3 phòng mà bố trí 3 dàn nóng bên ngoài là điều không dễ dàng, làm ảnh hưởng đến mỹ quan của căn hộ. Để giải quyết vấn đề này, nhiều hãng máy lạnh nổi tiếng đã tạo ra hệ thống *máy lạnh Multi*, một dàn nóng có thể kết nối từ 2-5 dàn lạnh để có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu của khách hàng. Với những căn hộ 3 phòng thì máy lạnh Multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh là giải pháp sáng suốt nhất hiện nay.

**Tham khảo thêm:  *Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất*







Những lợi ích của việc sử dụng *máy lạnh Multi* 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh

*Tiết kiệm diện tích, tối ưu hóa không gian*

Các căn hộ chung cư hầu hết đều có diện tích ban công chật hẹp, vì vậy nếu căn hộ của bạn có 3 phòng, mà mỗi phòng lại lắp đặt 1 dàn nóng thì việc sắp xếp vị trí cho 3 dàn nóng không phải điều dễ dàng, nếu có lắp đặt được thì cũng sẽ gây chật chội, ống đồng, dây chằng chịt gây mất mỹ quan. Việc lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được diện tích cũng như tối ưu hóa cho không gian ban công của nhà mình.






_Máy lạnh Multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh giúp tiết kiệm được diện tích cho không gian ban công của nhà bạn_

*Tiết kiệm nhiều loại chi phí*

Do chỉ lắp đặt một dàn nóng nên bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều chi phí ban đầu liên quan đến phụ kiện như: dây điện, ống đồng, giá đỡ…Ngoài ra, khi mới lắp đặt mà ngân sách còn hạn chế thì bạn có thể chỉ cần lắp đặt dàn nóng cùng với dàn lạnh treo tường thông thường. Sau đó, khi có điều kiện hơn vẫn có thể đổi sang các dàn lạnh khác nhau như: casette âm trần, âm trần nối ống gió…mà vẫn giữ nguyên dàn nóng ban đầu.






Bên cạnh đó, việc sử dụng *máy lạnh Multi* 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh giúp bạn tiết kiệm được chi phí tiêu thụ điện năng. Nguyên nhân là do vào ban ngày khi không sử dụng phòng ngủ, dàn nóng có thể tập trung công suất làm mát phòng khách nhanh hơn và sâu hơn. Ngược lại, vào ban đêm khi mọi người tập trung ở phòng ngủ, dàn nóng sẽ tập trung công suất để làm mát phòng này nhờ sử dụng hệ số làm lạnh không đồng thời, nhờ đó có thể tiết kiệm tới 30% điện năng.






Máy lạnh Multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh còn sử dụng công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm 40-50% lượng điện năng tiêu thụ

*Lời kết*

Nếu bạn còn đang phân vân trong việc lựa chọn địa điểm để mua chiếc *máy lạnh Multi* 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh cho căn hộ 3 phòng của mình thì hãy đến ngay với Hải Long Vân. Chúng tôi là đơn vị chuyên phân phối, cũng như thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi chính hãng rẻ nhất và chuyên nghiệp nhất tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh và toàn Mi. Liên hệ ngay hotline 0909787022 để nhận báo giá cũng như được tư vấn tận tình.

Link bài viết: *Tìm hiểu về máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng 3 dàn lạnh*


----------

